# 10 gallon el-natural



## timbit1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tank will eventually be stocked with Red Cherry Shrimps and maybe some sort of endler or tetra that will get along with shrimps.

I plan on adding some riccia, and dwarf hair grass.

Day 2 nov 16th 2010










Thanks TomC for the great java fern.

*Pearling from Elodea (Anacharis)*


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm always amazed at how strong the pearling can be on elodea- looks like a mini air stone in the right kind of lighting.

cool tank, great shots


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Great start! Love the hardscape!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite a unique and interesting aquascape there. I'm sure that your shrimp will love it.


----------

